# Do you know about Apple Cider Vinegar And It's Benefits?



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 22, 2021)

What are the Benefits? The three most popular to note are;

1) It helps to decrease blood sugar levels in our body
2) It reduces Belly Fat
3) It also lowers heart pressure thus, improves heart health

Now, It might sound ridiculous at first. But, I do suggest you try it too. I add 2 oz of Apple Cider Vinegar into a cup of water and a tablespoon of honey before drinking it whole. I do suggest seeking professional advice before drinking it.


----------



## Yamly (Mar 22, 2021)

Thanks for sharing this info! I pay proper attention to my wellness so it's definitely useful for me. I maintain a healthy lifestyle for many years but I've never heard about apple cider vinegar. Recently, I started taking Area 52 cbd products and I already see the result. My sleep became much better and my well-being improved.


----------

